# Suche Gästepass



## Zulfark (17. Mai 2012)

ahoi, würde mich auch über einen Gästepass für Diablo 3 freuen.

Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich es mir zulegen soll.... habe schon viel über D3 gelesen, viel Pro und Contra würde mir aber gerne 
einen eigenen Eindruck vom Game machen. D2 habe ich auch schon gezoggt und davon war ich begeistert :> 

Zudem will ich testen ob es mein Lapi schafft  

Schon mal vielen dank wenn einer von Euch noch einen über hat  Wenn ich es mir dann holen sollte werde ich meinen Key dann hier auch verschenken.


----------

